# Video Of Construction Mishaps



## w6ire (Jun 15, 2007)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=1ad_1183006055


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Ouch, that brick in the head was brutal to watch!


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I glad none of mine are on-line~


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

The trench one was hilarious!

I have actually done it!


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

LOL, here are some more. Some of these ones are not so funny though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9hqj3qPiCA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WQPfbEFprk&mode=related&search

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5GY6Efkyjo&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_56MyHg8kcE


----------



## w6ire (Jun 15, 2007)

*Here's more*

Some more construction accidents

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05_ahAulMSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KJ3z-bFFqc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NvaVZzyuQg

Here's the granddaddy of construction falls:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqygUApfnZg

Here's a machete wielding carpenter:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p7JfcuHQ7k

Here's some chilling accident investigation:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZGls8yClRk


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

This is why you don't go under things that are lifted by cranes, like trusses, plywood, etc.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Can't get much worse than this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_56MyHg8kcE&NR=1


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

I love the way the guy picks up his hard hat, what's he gonna do? Put it on?


----------

